# Bow hunters ????



## newladyhunter

Good Morning Ladies. I am new to this site and was wondering if any of you are bow hunters. I recently married an outfitter and he has got me shooting a bow. I love shooting and am glad he has got me doing it. I have been an animal lover since childhood. I love being out in the woods and watching the animals I just don't know if I have it in me to kill something. Any advise or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## autumnlovr

Welcome to the wonderful world of bowhunting. I love animals too but, I also love the taste of venison. And, I love that my food is free from antibiotics or any other unnatural treatment forced on domestic animals bred for food. Now....since you married an outfitter, just tell him that you need to be treated like one of his customers.....and that he should be field-dressing your harvests.  That'll get you out of the most unpleasant task of hunting and still give you the satisfaction of feeding your family with top quality protein. Beyond that, you get to sit in the woods, find peace & quiet, you can read a good book, watch nature at it's finest, enjoy friends and family (and their stories). What more could you ask for?


----------



## Firecracker

I never shot a Animal BUT love venison..I HOPE I can get my Hunters License this year and go out myself. Daughter 12 wants me to go with her, not sure wether she *can* shoot a Deer but we will see.

If youre not ready just go and sit out there... like Autumn said enjoy it out there. 

oh and Welcome here


----------



## 1wildchild

Being an animal lover does not end if you harvest your own meat. They are two separate things. First and foremost get out and shoot that bow. Being as proficient as you can possibly be before you go out to hunt will help you make a good clean kill. Good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## newladyhunter

Thanks ladies. Your input is helpful. I can't wait to get out there and at least take in the sites. I am practicing alot and Dan says I am doing great. He tells me the rush is like nothing I have ever experienced. I do love venison. I was raised on it. So only time will tell.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

autumnlovr said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of bowhunting. I love animals too but, I also love the taste of venison. And, I love that my food is free from antibiotics or any other unnatural treatment forced on domestic animals bred for food. Now....since you married an outfitter, just tell him that you need to be treated like one of his customers.....and that he should be field-dressing your harvests.  That'll get you out of the most unpleasant task of hunting and still give you the satisfaction of feeding your family with top quality protein. Beyond that, you get to sit in the woods, find peace & quiet, you can read a good book, watch nature at it's finest, enjoy friends and family (and their stories). What more could you ask for?


 
cough , cough , cough. ummmmmmmm just because someone is an outfitters does not mean they dress the deer. cough cough cough:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## autumnlovr

thunder river outfitters said:


> cough , cough , cough. ummmmmmmm just because someone is an outfitters does not mean they dress the deer. cough cough cough:lol::lol::lol:



Ha-ha-ha....you've got to give me an "A" for effort, don't you? :lol: Are you *THE* outfitter that she's married to? From my experience, you're right...the outfitter doesn't do the field dressing, one of the employees does it.  
My hubby and I have an agreement....he field dresses, skins & quarters; I do the remainder of the butchering and vacuum-sealing and freezing. I end up doing most of the cooking too. My jobs may take longer but it gets me out of the smelly stuff. And, I just bought him a Butt-Out tool! If he's not around, I can do the field dressing...I just have to wear a clothes pin on my nose....or barf occasionally. I don't do well with smells (it's a good thing I never had kids & diapers, huh?) :SHOCKED:


----------



## thunder river outfitters

autumnlovr said:


> Ha-ha-ha....you've got to give me an "A" for effort, don't you? :lol: Are you *THE* outfitter that she's married to? From my experience, you're right...the outfitter doesn't do the field dressing, one of the employees does it.
> My hubby and I have an agreement....he field dresses, skins & quarters; I do the remainder of the butchering and vacuum-sealing and freezing. I end up doing most of the cooking too. My jobs may take longer but it gets me out of the smelly stuff. And, I just bought him a Butt-Out tool! If he's not around, I can do the field dressing...I just have to wear a clothes pin on my nose....or barf occasionally. I don't do well with smells (it's a good thing I never had kids & diapers, huh?) :SHOCKED:


1st off , yes it is muah. 2nd, STOP GIVING HER IDEAS. good lord now ill be quartering up a dang deer. NOT MY JOB...LOL....SO HUSHHHHHH IT UP..LOL


----------



## FishOn!!

You know when I was younger I would go sit in the woods and even if a deer went by I would just watch it, I never really thought I could shoot one. 
I really got into shooting my bow, and gun last year and my ex really encouraged me to head out with my father last year. I am so glad I did , there was nothing more exciting than when you are sitting there and a deer walks in! After two days of sitting there waiting for one to cross my path in range I had no problem pulling the trigger














It was a huge rush and I was very excited! I think my dad was prouder of me that day than my first day of college







I can't wait for opening day this year, even if you choice not to shoot, you will have so much fun going out! 
Good luck in the woods!




newladyhunter said:


> Good Morning Ladies. I am new to this site and was wondering if any of you are bow hunters. I recently married an outfitter and he has got me shooting a bow. I love shooting and am glad he has got me doing it. I have been an animal lover since childhood. I love being out in the woods and watching the animals I just don't know if I have it in me to kill something. Any advise or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Welcome to the MS. After a while out in the field it will become fist nature in no time at all. Just take your time when time is right you will know.
Good luck on your next hunt.


----------



## FlyGirl

Yeah, I will probably be meeting you come October. We have a hunt scheduled with your husband.... I have never shot anything with my bow yet... so this is new to me too!!

So, we can be rookies together, huh?


----------



## newladyhunter

FlyGirl said:


> Yeah, I will probably be meeting you come October. We have a hunt scheduled with your husband.... I have never shot anything with my bow yet... so this is new to me too!!
> 
> So, we can be rookies together, huh?


 
Hey Fly .....
Can't wait to meet you. Starting out with someone new will make it easier for me. We should have a lot of fun with the guys. See you in the fall.


----------



## newladyhunter

Wow ladies.....thanks for all the super advise. He had me out practicing last night. Dead on at 20 yards and starting working at 30. We are building a blind for the handicapped this weekend. We have started an organization called &quot;Bikers for Hunters.&quot; We want to be able to help out those who can't get into the woods as easily as we can. Check out our website thunderriveroutfitters and click on the bikers for hunters tab. We have a lot of hunters comeing up and helping. I can't believe the turnout we are going to have. The hunters on this site are just amazing. There is a thread in the whitetail deer hunting called Step up and help. Would love to meet some of you if you can make it. I realize it is short notice. But if you want to get into the woods and help out the less fortunate we would love to see ya.


----------



## Kevin_D

My bride started bow hunting last season and found it very relaxing (She has a high stress job). She HAD reservations about shooting a critter as she has a soft heart for the critters. We have horses, goats, pigs, cats, dogs, cats,fish (salt and fresh water), and a bird. It is safe to say she is an animal lover. I put her in a first time blind and explained that her odds were greater being in this spot since it hadn't been hunted this season. She had a book that she had gotten to the last chapter and was quite in to it. She heard something, looked up and had a really nice 4 point that, i had watched several times, staring at her no more than 7 yards away :yikes:. (caught with her pants down so to speak). I can't tell you what was going through her mind, I can only imagine. When he turned and started walking off she thought about her bow and reached down to get it in hand she noticed that she had knocked a feild tip instead of a broadhead. A few weeks later, not 10 yards from where she seen the 4 point she looked down and found a half of a 10 point shed, Dec 1st. She got really pumped at that. Then March 14 (snow melted) she went out to find the other half. Incredebly she found the other half not 20 yards from the first half. Now, I have to live with this.:help: If that wasn't enough the son got the golf cart stuck a couple weeks ago and while trying to get it unstuck (without us knowing) he had his shoes off trying to push it out he felt something under his foot, he comes up with what looks like a half a shed from the same 10 point just an inch or to smaller on each tine. Looks like a year prior shed. Probably needless to say they are both pumped for this year. I don't care if she ever shoots one or not she is enjoying herself emensly. Even if it is at my expence. :lol: Just remember to have fun and enjoy this wonderful outdoors we have in MI. 
Kev


----------



## newladyhunter

Thanks Mike, great story. I am really looking forward to. Hopefully I will have a good story to share come fall.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Stop posting in the women's forums, you pervert :lol:


 All I was doing was welcoming a new member to the MS mister.
Do ya have a problem with that?? CHUMP!!!!
I thank you to ladies for having my back..AKA your deer camp masseuse


----------



## SpawnSac27

Huntinggirl said:


> Yes...Spawn You may not be posting much in here, BUT now we all know that you are reading.....:lol:


Why would I do that? I mean, Women in the outdoors? come on now...Shouldn't it be Women in the kitchen, where they belong anyway? :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Wetlandhunter said:


> All I was doing was welcoming a new member to the MS mister.
> Do ya have a problem with that?? CHUMP!!!!
> I thank you to ladies for having my back..AKA your deer camp masseuse


 
Yeah, don't worry. We gotcha buddy.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

RIVER LADY said:


> Yeah, don't worry. We gotcha buddy.


 Thanks River Lady..Need to to keep them hands in good shape.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Wetlandhunter said:


> Thanks River Lady..Need to to keep them hands in good shape.


 
You are welcome.


----------



## RIVER LADY

SpawnSac27 said:


> Why would I do that? I mean, Women in the outdoors? come on now...Shouldn't it be Women in the kitchen, where they belong anyway? :lol:


 
Oh SpawnSac, what are we going to do with you Hmmm?:tsk:


----------



## autumnlovr

Newladyhunter, may I make a suggestion? Change your screen name NOW! 
Soon, you won't be a new hunter & you'll be stuck with that name unless you want to lose all your posts/counts. 
You can't be OldLadyHunter...cause that probably describes me, I think I may be one of the oldest ladies that posts here. Give it some thought, make it special and unique to you, your loves & outdoor passions. :idea:


----------



## eddiejohn4

I like the name newladyhunter though!,


----------



## Huntinggirl

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh SpawnSac, what are we going to do with you Hmmm?:tsk:


RL, You think he is related to our budy MICH???? HUMMMMMM 

Wetty, Us girls will have your back, as long as you deserve it. :evil:


----------



## ERnurse

welcome

sorry for the late reply, I get so wrapped up in playing outside that I dont get on the computer regularly

I LOVE bow hunting, it is an addiction to me, I just recently got a new bow so I have been shooting quite a bit, trying to break some old bad habits, but I am not sure that is going to happen! :tdo12:

Bow hunting is so much more than shooting a bow at a target or a deer, it is the scouting and planning that goes into setting up for that shot, if you love animals then you will love getting involved in learning about them, learning their habits, environment, how they think, what they do when they encounter different variables such as wind/weather, changes in food source, hunting pressure, etc...
learning the stages of the rut..

bow hunting is a multi-faceted sport that is so much more involved than sitting in the woods and shooting a deer.

I hope you will really like it, I know I do!

Enjoy


----------



## 1wildchild

ERNURSE - nice new bow! I shot that last month and loved it. It is definately on my wishlist for next year.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

Hello and welcome to the site!!! Always love to see another woman hunt and fish....I just put a new cable and string on my bow and am shooting very well. So look all of you bambies.....oh and did I say I am a killer...heehee Onc3 again Welcome!!


----------



## newladyhunter

Been practicing, I am addicted. We have gone out every night this week. Hubby put a ladder stand up for me to practice from. Having a ball. We have been out on the property where we are going to hunt, checked some food plots and seen a bunch of does and some pretty small fawns for this time of year, a few nice bucks too. Looks like this is going to be really fun. Thanks again to all of you for the advise and input.


----------



## eddiejohn4

I enjoy hearing women getting into bow hunting. as ER nurse stated this is participating in nature the way we are intended to. it is really so much more then just harvesting meat. 

I hope you have many memorable hunts and days afield.


----------



## dsconnell

Look at you Kat.. 

New Bike..

New Bow..

New Stand..

New Hobbies.. 

You go girl! Take him for all you can get!!:lol:

I tried to warn him but he didnt listen... LOL!

No for real, just wait till you put the first one on the ground! You think your hooked now.. Yo ujust wait!


----------



## newladyhunter

Thanks Dan.... He does spoil me a bit. Don't let him fool you though. He just got a new truck and I got the hand me down. LOL..... I like it though. Can't wait to get out in the woods. Look forward to seeing you again soon. PS...ask him how I did the last time we were out shooting.:yikes:


----------



## thunder river outfitters

dsconnell said:


> Look at you Kat..
> 
> New Bike..
> 
> New Bow..
> 
> New Stand..
> 
> New Hobbies..
> 
> You go girl! Take him for all you can get!!:lol:
> 
> I tried to warn him but he didnt listen... LOL!
> 
> No for real, just wait till you put the first one on the ground! You think your hooked now.. Yo ujust wait!


yep, now im broke.


----------



## dsconnell

I am pretty sure that this was an investment that will pay you back soon enough!! I just want pics of that first deer!!


----------



## Wendy

newladyhunter said:


> Wow ladies.....thanks for all the super advise. He had me out practicing last night. Dead on at 20 yards and starting working at 30. We are building a blind for the handicapped this weekend. We have started an organization called &quot;Bikers for Hunters.&quot; We want to be able to help out those who can't get into the woods as easily as we can. Check out our website thunderriveroutfitters and click on the bikers for hunters tab. We have a lot of hunters comeing up and helping. I can't believe the turnout we are going to have. The hunters on this site are just amazing. There is a thread in the whitetail deer hunting called Step up and help. Would love to meet some of you if you can make it. I realize it is short notice. But if you want to get into the woods and help out the less fortunate we would love to see ya.


 
Hi, sorry I missed the welcome wagon! I tried to look up the bikers for hunters thing and couldn't find it. I ride as well and would be interested in checking it out!

oh yeah and welcome to the club!


----------

